
Ask HN: How can I tell Google to let go of an old email address? - zentiggr
I used to have a <i></i><i></i>*13@gmail.com address, two smartphones ago.  On my current phone I have been using a completely different account, which is now my primary.<p>I occasionally get email on the old account, forwarded to my new account, since apparently Google still thinks it is mine, and fair enough.  How can I tell them that I don&#x27;t give a damn about that account, and the other person can have it?
======
gus_massa
Do you want to remove only your gmail account or all the google products with
that username?

Are you sure? Are you very sure???

More info. Read it carefully and use it at your own risk:

"Delete your Google Account"
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32046?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32046?hl=en)

"Delete your Gmail account"
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/61177?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/61177?hl=en)

